# African Pigmy Mice



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Seriously how can an mammal be that small!!!!!!!!!!!!! I saw my first one today at an agricultural show! So tiny!!!!!!

Sorry pointless post lol but I just couldn't believe how tiny!!

I also got to hold a seven week old hamster so I am a very happy girl tonight lol!!!!!!


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

OMG soo cute and reaaally tiny....


----------

